# Loads of structure plans



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

While surfing for interesting R/R sites I came across this site. They are all PRR structures but there are plenty that could be adapted for the NG fan, bents,bridges etc. Have a look.
The main site address is http://prrrailfan.net/standards.
Bunny


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

The actual link is http://prr.railfan.net/standards/


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry about the missing dot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!good site though.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Good information. Thank you for posting. Now do you know where I can purchase extra time to build everything I want! 


I guess some would say its called retirement!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David. That is indeed a valuable site.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Great site full of information! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great site, David! Thank you for posting, not just for the buildings, but tools and more! 

Matt


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice find! Great to have David! 

Toad


----------

